# FilipinoCookbook



## grimfang (Jul 4, 2003)

I have selected 22 filipino recipes and posted them online. I have made efforts to ensure the authenticity of each, but its not going to be perfect. Please forgive anything you find there that is not "truley" Filipino.... I welcome your comments and suggestions.
They can be found at http://sikaran.net/FilipinoCooking.html
enjoy!


----------



## arnisador (Jul 4, 2003)

Everything's pork! The Philippines must be infested with pigs!


----------



## juramentado (Jul 4, 2003)

Khoubiz  is not a Filipino dish. 

You forgot:

Sinigang na isda or baboy

Crispy Pata

Puto

Kalderetang Kambing

Sisig

Tinola

Pancit Malabon

Sapinsapin

Buko Pandan

Halo Halo


----------



## grimfang (Jul 4, 2003)

thank you for the suggestions... as soon as i find recipes for them, i will add them.
I was aware that Khoubiz is not filipino.. .i explain on the recipe page that it is middle-eastern.. this particular recipe is Lebanese... however, i have found it in multiple filipino cookbooks.
The entire thing is a work in progress still


----------



## krys (Jul 5, 2003)

Here is my own list (for noodles, congees, springrolls):


Lumpiang Ubod

Lumpiang Shanghai

Miki 

Pancit Bihon

Pancit Canton

Pancit Luglug

Pancit Molo

Pancit Palaboc

Sotanghon

Arroz Caldo

Lugaw

Filipino Paella


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 5, 2003)

Krys,
Pm or email Grimang I'm sure he would love to know how you make these dishes. 
Give him some recipies and he'll ad them.


----------



## lhommedieu (Jul 5, 2003)

Grimfang -

Thankyou.  Your name will be blessed at our dinner table.

The "world recipes" link at http://www.ex-designz.net/ also has approximately 100 Filipino recipes.

Anyone have any for halo-halo?

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## grimfang (Jul 5, 2003)

halo-halo has been added   more to come


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 8, 2003)

How about

polboron  - that powdery desert
Shopao - very convenient sandwich
Amphritada - what do you do with left over adobo?
Bagaong - not really a dish, but I can't forget the smell

Anybody see Duece Bigalo where he mentioned "Rasberry Babinka"?  Funny movie.

Andy


----------



## dreamthief (Jul 14, 2003)

pretty good! can't wait to try a few!:asian:


----------



## dreamthief (Jul 14, 2003)

uhh, i was just wondering if Tortang Talong counts as a filipino dish?


----------



## LAKANPOPOT (Aug 3, 2003)

HEY HERE'S SOME MORE TO ADD TO YOUR LIST:
NILAGANG BAKA
BIKO
TURON
PALITAW
CHAMPURADO
DAING 
TUSILOG(TUCINO-SINANGAG AT ITLOG/MARINATED MEAT-FRIED EGGS AND GARLIC RICE)
LONSILOG
TAPSILOG
AFRITADA
MORCON
EMBUTIDO
HAMONADO
BUCHI
MMMMMMMMM!THIS IS MAKING ME HUNGRY!


----------

